# it started innocently enough



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2006)

Well it started out innocently enough….I was going to clean out Buford and season him…..well It’s a beautiful day and if I was going to fire him to season him I might as well cook something and have an excuse to try the new thermapen…1 corned beef and 2 bcc…..One of which got to drunk and fell over……They both are getting to dark because I am cooking at a higher temp than normal but they should be good eating…and the Mrs took the kids with were so I can cook from my hammock while hydrating myself…Life is good…Now I just have to make it in to work tonight….


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2006)

Chicken is done..I used some essence and some blacken seasoning as the rub, a ½ can of Yueling and some of Dr. BBQ. Pork injection in the rest of the beer can, the woods of choice were apple and cheery …I have to say…This was the first time using my Thermapen and I don’t’ know how I lived without  it…………..The corned beef is at 135*


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the color cherry imparts on fowl.  They look great!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 24, 2006)

Those birds look great! The skin look so good.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks great bro' =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Dang chickens just don't know when they have had enough.
> 
> 
> Mike



Chicken:  "I'LL TELL YOU WHEN I'VE HAD ENOUGH!!!"


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice lookin birds there dog. Looks like their fallin off the bone  =P~  I gotta do me some more bcc's


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 24, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Was it really the chicken that had too much, or the operator, and didn't remember putting it on it's side....
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


Looks like operator error to me  :!:   :grin:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe the chicken had a little monkey in him.   

Nice looking birds, Dog.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 24, 2006)

Very good looking birds.  Now I am hungry,  and off tomorrow. Hmmmmmm Dog just gave me an idea


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the way he started cooking it :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 25, 2006)

It was not operator error…..I put the can in the chicken prison style (didn’t lube it up)   and the can was kind of bent…(I may have taken to much beer out of it)…The chickens came out good and the thermapen is awesome….I pulled the corn beef off early and finished it in the Crockpot…  ..I did this for two reasons…..First I didn’t have the time to mess with it…and I think the Corned Beef gets to salty when cooked  exclusively on the smoker….


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks darn good wittdog. =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome bro' =P~ 

Chickens go to prison?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 25, 2006)

uhm, uhm good!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Grumpy dude :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 25, 2006)

It doesn't matter......Both of the chickens came out good. Even if it may have been my fault


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter......Both of the chickens came out good. Even if it may have been my fault


Thats all that matters =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet!  =D> Yueingling is too good for chickens...just right for cooks though!  That Corned beef looks awesome!


----------



## Finney (Jul 27, 2006)

I pitty the chicken that gets Yueingling  #-o  up it's bum.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I pitty the chicken that gets Yueingling  #-o  up it's bum.


Man I thought you were a learned man....What's not to love about some Yuelings....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Good looking Yard Bird there. =P~


----------

